# Give Advice to Fighter



## Scout200 (Feb 1, 2011)

If you could give advice to a MMA fighter to improve how they fight, who would you  give advice to and what would it be?


----------



## zDom (Feb 1, 2011)

Scout200 said:


> If you could give advice to a MMA fighter to improve how they fight, who would you  give advice to



A fighter who asks for my advice. 

Anyone else probably isn't going to receive my suggestions well or implement them.




Scout200 said:


> and what would it be?



That, of course, depends on the fighter 

But in general, I would say very, very many MMA fighters could benefit greatlyby investing some training time in *precision striking*  working focus, distance, timing.

Part of this is training out the flinch reflex so they are able to keep their eyes locked onto their opponent.

I see a whole lot more "swing and hope" striking than I would expect to see from professional fighters.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 1, 2011)

My advice would be to get a good manager. No amount of talent, good striking or good Jits is going to help if you don't fight on the right shows, or fight the right people. Fighters should only fight not try to coach or manage themselves.


----------



## Scout200 (Feb 2, 2011)

zDom said:


> A fighter who asks for my advice.
> 
> Anyone else probably isn't going to receive my suggestions well or implement them.
> 
> ...



Ha, nicely said!


----------



## Scout200 (Feb 3, 2011)

I would say:

Jon Fitch- Finish a fight!

Phil Baroni-  "Stop."

Hughes - Retire

Kongo: - Stop what your doing and  get some serious BJJ training and wrestling training for about 2 yrs,  because what your doing right now isn't working for you.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 3, 2011)

Scout200 said:


> I would say:
> 
> Jon Fitch- Finish a fight!
> 
> ...


 
Ah an armchair critic then.


----------



## searcher (Feb 3, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Ah an armchair critic then.


 

Tez3 always has a way of getting right to the point.


Scout-until you can beat them in at least one area(striking, wrestling, Jiujitsu, conditioning,...), don't give any advice.    JMHO.


----------



## Mike Hamer (Feb 4, 2011)

Aside from working technique, I would highly advise that the fighter work on developing a sense of calmness and relaxation before they enter the cage. It doesnt matter how much a fighter is trained, if they cannot remain calm and keep their adrenaline from taking over then their technique is going to go right through the window! 
Not saying that there isnt merit in letting the adrenaline take over and becoming a blood thirsty animal in there hahaha, but if you ask me staying calm is the better route.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 5, 2011)

Mike Hamer said:


> Aside from working technique, I would highly advise that the fighter work on developing a sense of calmness and relaxation before they enter the cage. It doesnt matter how much a fighter is trained, if they cannot remain calm and keep their adrenaline from taking over then their technique is going to go right through the window!
> Not saying that there isnt merit in letting the adrenaline take over a*nd becoming a blood* *thirsty animal in there hahaha*, but if you ask me staying calm is the better route.


 
Quickest way to lose the fight that lol! Your opponent will pick you off like a flea on a monkey. It's martial arts after all not berserking


----------

